# 今の僕



## Wishfull

Hi. 
Please someone help me with English translation.

今の僕は、昔の僕ではない。
Lit.) *Present's me* and *past's me* are different.
I'm not what I used to be.

（昔は×××○○教に洗脳されていたが、）　今の僕はだまされないぞ。
You can't deceive *present's me.*

How do you say 今の僕　in natural English?
"what I am now"?
What I am now and what I was in the past are different.  ??????
You can't deceive what I am now.   ??????

Thank you.


----------



## RomanticBoy

'What I am now' is a very good translation for the phrase 今の僕 in isolation, I would say, but the translation would probably depend on the specific context.

With regard to 今の僕は、昔の僕ではない. 'I am different now to (or from) what I was in the past' or 'I am different now to what I was then' are possibilities, but there are many different ways of expressing this sentence satisfactorily, I think. Using 'the past' is more general and using 'then' relates to a more specific point in time (like the phrase 'That was then, this is now').

With regard to 昔は×××○○教に洗脳されていたが、）　今の僕はだまされないぞ something like 'I may have been brainwashed by.... in the past but you can't fool me now' would seem quite natural.

Generally, I would say that we use the first person pronoun + now, in the way indicated in the above examples.

Any other views on this?


----------



## lrosa

I have a slight preference for "*who *I am now". 

For Wishfull's original sentence, I would say: "Who(/The person) I am now is not who(/the person) I was back then." A more literal translation would be "a long time ago", but for some reason I don't feel this works as well.


----------



## kuuzoku

Hello, the examples from the above posters are good too. An easy way to remember in natural English:

今の僕:= "my current self" (The way I am now)

昔の僕: ="my former self" (The way I used to be)
Ex:
"I'm a changed man." (implying for the better usually)

"That was me then, this is me now"


----------



## RomanticBoy

lrosa said:


> I have a slight preference for "*who *I am now".
> 
> For Wishfull's original sentence, I would say: "Who(/The person) I am now is not who(/the person) I was back then." A more literal translation would be "a long time ago", but for some reason I don't feel this works as well.


 
Yes, who is more precise, I was being a bit lazy with my English when using what!


----------



## Wishfull

Thank you all.
I could learn many.
Thanks to you, my current self is different from my former self.
or
Who I am today is a little wiser than who I was yesterday, because you taught me to be able to use this expression.

OK?


----------



## RomanticBoy

Very nice!


----------



## lrosa

Wishfull said:


> Thank you all.
> I could learn many. I have a lot to learn/I have learnt a lot
> Thanks to you, my current self is different from my former self.
> or
> Who I am today is a little wiser than who I was yesterday, because you taught me to be able to use this expression.  Excellent  (Just to note, I think that the construction "who I am now/today" sounds quite dramatic. It would mostly be used in the context of big, "important" character changes, e.g. "Who I am now is different from who I was before the war.")
> 
> OK?


----------



## kuuzoku

Hi, (Quoting is acting strange)
"I could learn many. I have a lot to learn/I have learnt a lot"

"I could learn much more" or "I could learn many more expressions". (Conveying the desire to learn) make sense as well. These expressions are both colloquial.


----------



## Wishfull

Thank you,lrosa, I got it.

Then how about this?
"I'm a little wiser than yesterday because lrosa taught me that "who-I-am" expression is too turgid here."

Any corrections will be appreciated.


----------



## kuuzoku

Hi, sorry I forgot to include the implied connotation when saying something like this. It is pretty dramatic. 

I like the expression for a more mellow touch. 

"I'm a little wiser today than I was yesterday" (because of so and so)

(Saying today and yesterday imply "now" and "then" rather than the actual days)


----------



## Wishfull

kuuzoku said:


> Hi, sorry I forgot to include the implied connotation when saying something like this. It is pretty dramatic.
> 
> I like the expression for a more mellow touch.
> 
> "I'm a little wiser today than I was yesterday" (because of so and so)
> 
> (Saying today and yesterday imply "now" and "then" rather than the actual days)



Hi.
Thank you, kuuzoku, for your advice.
I now know it might be dramatic, and too exaggerated, yet I dare to send my great gratitude to you all.

So how about
"Nice lesson! That's no step for mankind, one giant leap for a man who I am."?

Maybe I should open another thread.


----------

